# 300zx vs 350z!?!?!?!



## Mastagunz (Dec 21, 2007)

I need to settle a dispute between me and my friend. My friends sister's ex-boyfriend has a 2005 sunset orange 350z. My friend likes 350z's a lot and I like 300zx's a lot. I told him A 1996 300zx z32 twin turbo will beat his sister's ex-boyfriends 350z. He says no because the orange z's are very rare and have more horsepower then the regular colors. He also says you couldn't get 300zx twin turboed from the factory. I told him I think it was a factory option. He says you can get a 350z twin turboed from the factory and I looked on the nissan website and It didn't say you could anywhere. What I'm asking is...

1. Can a 1996 300zx twin turbo z32 beat a 2005 sunset orange 350z?
2. Could you get a 300zx with twin turboes from the factory?
3. Does the orange z have more horsepower then regular z's?
4. Can you get a 350z with twin turboes from the factory?

Thanks for clearing this up!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Mastagunz said:


> 1. Can a 1996 300zx twin turbo z32 beat a 2005 sunset orange 350z?
> 2. Could you get a 300zx with twin turboes from the factory?
> 3. Does the orange z have more horsepower then regular z's?
> 4. Can you get a 350z with twin turboes from the factory?
> ...


1) Depends, because in 96 Nissan got rid of the variable timing and added the OBDII emissions (~280hp.) On paper the 350 should win but add drive skill and the outcome could be the 300. Make sure you use a closed safe course if you guys are going to race. 
2) Yes
3) It depends if he got a 35th anniversary 350Z which came in three colors – Ultra Yellow, Super Black and Silverstone.. So it looks like your sisters ex is full of it. 
4) No.


----------



## Mastagunz (Dec 21, 2007)

*ah*

I was just using the 96 as an example what about the 95? Also I sadly don't own a Z yet but I hope to as my first self-bought car.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Mastagunz said:


> I was just using the 96 as an example what about the 95? Also I sadly don't own a Z yet but I hope to as my first self-bought car.


http://www.nissanforums.com/general-z-discussion/30064-your-favorite-z-3.html


----------



## Zazupilot (Jan 23, 2007)

Mastagunz said:


> I was just using the 96 as an example what about the 95? Also I sadly don't own a Z yet but I hope to as my first self-bought car.


YouTube - 350z vs 300zx


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zazupilot said:


> YouTube - 350z vs 300zx


Love that episode.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

Mastagunz said:


> I need to settle a dispute between me and my friend. My friends sister's ex-boyfriend has a 2005 sunset orange 350z. My friend likes 350z's a lot and I like 300zx's a lot. I told him A 1996 300zx z32 twin turbo will beat his sister's ex-boyfriends 350z. He says no because the orange z's are very rare and have more horsepower then the regular colors. He also says you couldn't get 300zx twin turboed from the factory. I told him I think it was a factory option. He says you can get a 350z twin turboed from the factory and I looked on the nissan website and It didn't say you could anywhere. What I'm asking is...
> 
> 1. Can a 1996 300zx twin turbo z32 beat a 2005 sunset orange 350z?
> 2. Could you get a 300zx with twin turboes from the factory?
> ...


1. no way 300 too heavy
2. yes you could get turbo
3. orange yellow green purple all the same horse power
4. no way in hell can you get factory us turbo on 350z 
have a nice day


----------



## Zazupilot (Jan 23, 2007)

HEATHE said:


> *1. no way 300 too heavy*
> 2. yes you could get turbo
> 3. orange yellow green purple all the same horse power
> 4. no way in hell can you get factory us turbo on 350z
> have a nice day


uh... watch the video homey: YouTube - 350z vs 300zx


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

Zazupilot said:


> uh... watch the video homey: YouTube - 350z vs 300zx


STOCK FOR STOCK NO WAY 300 WOULD WIN


----------



## Zazupilot (Jan 23, 2007)

both of those Z's are bone stock. Sorry man. give it up.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this thread is gay. only thing keeping it manly is the 300 beating the 350.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Asleep said:


> this thread is gay. only thing keeping it manly is the 300 beating the 350.


That's because you have a Mazdaspeed6.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

HEATHE said:


> STOCK FOR STOCK NO WAY 300 WOULD WIN


From the factory

_350z / 287hp

300zx TT / 300hp._

Logically it makes sense to me.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> That's because you have a Mazdaspeed6.


lol, along with 2 turbo 240's and a turbo altima.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

Zazupilot said:


> both of those Z's are bone stock. Sorry man. give it up.


Its a drivers race man.

lol @ 350z's coming TT from the factory...wish someone would have told me...would have saved me a ton of money. lol.


----------

